
Last 48 hours of #TwitchInstalls compressed into 10 minutes - ironbound
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2YJY4C8fDE
======
mintplant
They actually managed to get TempleOS running! If only briefly. I'm impressed.

------
cuonic
What was all the Windows Server 2012 stuff about, did they get out of the VM ?

~~~
ironbound
Could have been towards one of the "Bonus Points" challenges from the project
site ( [https://www.twitchintheshell.com/](https://www.twitchintheshell.com/)
)

------
mjevans
I find it interesting that the biggest threat to installing Arch Linux on a
VM... is all of the other things they installed on to the VM.

Playing games, installing old and new versions of windows, all sorts of
things. Even detours in to immortalizing the process of posting 'proof of
life' to various places.

------
cooper12
This is from the stream that was the target of a botnet right? It'd be
interesting if access to the IRC chat is available to compare the ratio of
successful hits for this vs Twitch plays Pokemon vs a randomized control to
see if there were moments with or without tampering from outside forces.

~~~
ironbound
Video is not from botnet stream. For anyone not fully up to date, the stream
is broken into two phases. As the project being botnet targeted (called it!)
and unsustainable by original creators, it was then handed over to a stronger
group for support.

Even with the issues, it has been an amazing experiment to observe!

~~~
cooper12
Oh so it's another run. Thank you for the clarification.

------
jmcgough
Wow, can't believe they managed to install TempleOS during the stream.

------
Vosporos
Hey OP, what's the music of this video?

~~~
ironbound
No idea... but it makes me want to hack the gibson!

------
Vosporos
Hey, what's the music of the video? I like it!

